#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Three phase A.C. Circuits-Unit 3

## jaivinder

A polyphase system is basically an ac system composed of a certain number of single-phase ac systems having the same frequency and operating in sequence. Each phase of a polyphase system (i.e., the phase of each single-phase ac system) is displaced from the next by a certain angular interval. In any polyphase system, the value of the angular interval between each phase depends on the number of phases in the system. This manual covers the most common type of polyphase system, the three-phase system. Three-phase systems, also referred to as three-phase circuits, are polyphase systems that have three phases, as their name implies. They are no more complicated to solve than single-phase circuits. In the majority of cases, threephase circuits are symmetrical and have identical impedances in each of the circuit’s three branches (phases). Each branch can be treated exactly as a single-phase circuit, because a balanced three-phase circuit is simply a combination of three single-phase circuits. Therefore, voltage, current, and power relationships for three-phase circuits can be determined using the same basic equations and methods developed for single-phase circuits. Non-symmetrical, or unbalanced, three-phase circuits represent a special condition and their analysis is more complex. Unbalanced three-phase circuits are not covered in detail in this manual.

There is an android app on this topic you can study with this app. Click and download app here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ricalfirstyear





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Power System, Magnetic Circuit and Single Phase Transformer-Unit 4 Steady State Analysis of Single Phase AC Circuits and AC Fundamentals-Unit 2 Network theroy notes - UNIT 1 CIRCUITS AND NETWORKS and UNIT 2 NETWORK THEOREMS Control circuit for 3 phase to 3 phase cyclo converters ebook download pdf 3 phase to single phase cyclo converters ebook free download pdf

----------

